# Wills in Egypt



## red.road (Jun 3, 2009)

I am from Canada and moving to Egypt with my wife and two kids. My wife and I are wondering if something happened to the two of us, how does a will get dealt with in Eqypt...will our Canadian Will be adhered to or do we need to have a seperate will in Egypt that mirrors our will in Canada?

Any advice is appreciated!!

Or does anyone know a good lawyer in Egypt that I could speak to regarding this issue.

Thanks,


----------



## Riley87 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi

give me your email address, my boyfriend in Egypt is a laywer so i can ask him in detail for you
xx


----------



## red.road (Jun 3, 2009)

I need to have four posts before I can send my email....I beleive this will be number 4. I will send after this one.


----------



## red.road (Jun 3, 2009)

kelly(at)senzomall(dot com)

This was the only way to get my email to you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you are coming here to work on an expat package your employer will sort everything out for you if you or your wife dies. I presume you assets will still be in Canada so no you dont need a will here for you Canadian assets. On another note, my english friends father died and was buried here, (christian) and the buriels are done the same day or at least within 24 hrs, no church service etc, straight to the grave yard, no prayers at the graveside.


----------



## Riley87 (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks. will get him to email u
x


----------



## red.road (Jun 3, 2009)

MaidenScotland,

Thanks for the reply. Most of our assets will still be in Canada yes...but the two most important are my children, and I am more concerned that if something happens to my wife and I, how our children are dealt with when we have a will in Canada. Does Egypt follow that will, if not, then I would need a will here to ensure my kids go to their guardians in Canada...my brother.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You should register you and your family at the Canadian embassy when you arrive 
If you and your wife dies the authorities will notifiy the Canadian embassy who will take care of things for you or at least they should do. It would also be a good idea to give your employer your brothers contact details in case of an emergency.
You should always carry id with you showing that you are a Canadian citizen.
Egyptian authorities tend to be very good when dealing with expats.


----------

